
Why 5G and Why Not 10G? - Arthanari
Why mobile networks are developed in phases like 1G after 2 years 2G and then like wise every 2 years next G? What is stopping us from deploying 10G right now?
======
JPLeRouzic
First the "G" thing does not exist at the technical and organizational level
in telecoms. The "G" thing is a marketing invention.

You should look at the standard body 3GPP, a consortium of standard bodies, it
has releases, not generations and releases come every year or so:

[http://www.3gpp.org/specifications/releases](http://www.3gpp.org/specifications/releases)

Releases are proposals that are realistic, not only technologically but also
economically and that make sense in the telecom ecosystem. For example as you
say, one can dream of a 300GHz, 256 antennas phone transmitting data at 3,200
GBits/sec, but actually no phone CPU or hardware would be fast enough to keep
up with such a wild beast (they already have difficulties to cope with the
current gigabit/sec rates).

In addition the higher frequency you go to escape the spectrum regulation, the
greater attenuation there is in the medium, so at 300GHz you can may expect a
path of only a few meters.

------
K900
"G" stands for "generation".

~~~
Arthanari
Why during the 4G we chose to use the frequency band 2 - 8 GHz and not use 3 -
300 Ghz during deploying 4G network. Is there any recent development that
enabled 5G which was unavailable while developing 4G?

Reference: [http://www.rfwireless-
world.com/Terminology/4G-vs-5G-differe...](http://www.rfwireless-
world.com/Terminology/4G-vs-5G-difference-between-4G-and-5G.html)

~~~
dakevster
The G stands for generation as stated in a reply above. Each generation
represents a standard that it attempts to achieve, which is loosely agreed
amongst a bunch of companies (e.g. Ericsson, Nokia and Samsung) in order to
lay down a worldwide standard so that phone companies, telcos etc... can align
their research and development.

'The goals of 5G technology can be summarized in the following value points:

1,000x increase in capacity Support for 100+ billion connections Up to
10Gbit/s speeds Below 1ms latency'

Specifically the difference in 4G and 5G. 4G was mostly about increasing
speeds and bandwidth in terms of increasing efficiency, using MIMO (multiple
input and multiple output) strategies, duplexing, carrier aggregation ...

'5G is aiming on providing pervasive connectivity to lay grounds for fast and
resilient access to the Internet users, whether they are on a top of a
skyscraper or down under a subway station.' As you've alluded to there have
been a number of advancements since 4G was released to the public. To
implement 5G it will leverage the latest research in the area including
beamforming, vRan and bunch more.

So as you can see mobile communications standards are more than just about
frequency bands and includes improving technology for end to end
communication. Hope that helps!

Ref: [http://www.androidauthority.com/4g-and-5g-wireless-how-
they-...](http://www.androidauthority.com/4g-and-5g-wireless-how-they-are-
alike-and-how-they-differ-615709/) Ref: [https://www.ericsson.com/research-
blog/5g/massive-beamformin...](https://www.ericsson.com/research-
blog/5g/massive-beamforming-in-5g-radio-access/) Ref:
[https://insight.nokia.com/how-vran-helping-future-proof-
mobi...](https://insight.nokia.com/how-vran-helping-future-proof-mobile-
networks)

